# 70 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

70 Days Till Halloween
8/22/2013

Let’s start over … back to the Ambient folder!

*Fredrik Klingwall - The Resilience (2008)
Fredrik Klingwall - Epitome Of The False Dichotomy (2009)*
Klingwall is a Swedish musician who is in a couple bands, but his solo work is experimental/classical/electronic. The music is very good – you’d expect to hear this kind of music in horror movie scores. Lots of piano, lots of strings – very dark and moody. Reminds me Nate Barr music a bit (the guy behind the music to the “Hostel” movies, “True Blood”, and “Hemlock Grove”.

*Lustmord - The Monstrous Soul (1992)
Lustmord - The Place Where the Black Stars Hang (1994)
Lustmord - Purifying Fire (2000)*
I’ve been listening to Lustmord (nee Brian Williams, which is a far less scary name) for years. I need to play catch-up on his discography, which is extensive, but not all of it falls in the dark ambient genre. These three certainly do – Williams is sometimes credited for founding Dark Ambient. TMS starts with “Ixaxaar”, with the spoken words “It is the Night of the Demon” (a clip from the 1957 movie “Night/Curse of the Demon”) repeated over and over through the track – industrial sounds of creepiness and eeriness slowly building to a climax … very creepy. (TMS has several clips from that classic movie.) Purifying Fire has some good stuff, too – especially on “Black Star” and “Strange Attractor”. I see on Wikipedia that he appeared live on 6/6/2006 as part of a Church of Satan high mass. It is one thing to make really dark, scary music, but Church of Satan? – that freaks me out a bit.

*Xiu Xiu vs Grouper – Creepshow (2007)*
Some Dark Ambient evokes images of monsters or demons (hello, Lustmord!), but this EP is more ghostly and haunting than scary and terror-filled. “Waiting for the Flies” is ghostly … “Growing Into Veins” sounds like a little ghost girl playing toy piano and singing while another ghost bangs pots and pans together. “In the City” might be the most cheerful thing I’ve listened to today. “Sea” reminds me of a Balinese Gamelan. “In Dreams” is actually pretty soothing and rhythmic.

Back to Ghost Stories … haven’t heard any Poe for a week!

*Christopher Lee reads Tales of Mystery and Horror (Poe) (1985)*
Hop-Frog, The Raven, The Masque of the Red Death, The Tell-Tale Heart, and a very long reading of The Murders in the Rue Morgue. Pretty much every great Poe story that Lee didn’t read on Tales of Horror. I like how Lee rolls his R’s … very regal. Not going to make it through Rue Morgue today though … time to head home.

Hey, while I’m at it … if you want any of these recordings, please just send me a PM. I’m sure I can accommodate you in most requests, especially for older recordings that are not likely to be commercially available anymore.


----------

